# Mbuna // Bloat



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

I just lost 3 fish myself and my water parameters are testing fine, I feed them on a nightly basis so I don't believe they are being over fed and they all came from my local lfs that has a healthy diverse stock so I am pausing before I add any more


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What about harassment? Any nipped or split fins, missing scales? Anyone lurking under the surface or behind filter intakes or heaters?


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

I did have 1 of the 3 lurking behind the heater, he was the first to go, a ruby green vic my brother really wanted to get when I bought my stock. I knew he didn't belong but I also lost a yellow lab and acei the following 2 days. I did a water change last weekend and am holding off on replacements for a week or 2


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

Stock is yellow labs, rusties, yellow top mbamba, yellow acei, red top trewavassae that was just added


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of your tank? That is a lot of species.

How did you cure the bloat? I'd wait six weeks to be sure.


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

I have a 5 ft 120 tank, I have lost 2 more yellow labs and my water is testing fine. Only thing I can think of is not knowing to add something with my water change. All other fish are acting healthy


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

I was unaware my post was moved, sorry for the late response. I am definitely looking for suggestions


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

To be fair, I don't know if bloat was the issue as I don't know enough about fish diseases to detect but I would like to have a healthy tank instead of keeping on throwing fish in


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not add species, five species is a lot for a five foot tank. How many of each do you have and what is male:female ratio?

The only think you should add with water changes is dechlorinator.

What are your test results for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm on a well so a dechlorinator i dont think is necessary. Of all the species I only know the trevasse is 1x4 as the others I added 5 juvies of each. My ammonia levels are under .25 if not 0. My nitrites and nitrates are both at 0. I have a lab laying on the bottom currently. I will be picking up some thing from petsmart tomorrow, I'm guessing melafix


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't find melafix does much of anything (might help healing a wound), but I see no indication for it in what you describe.

Your nitrates should not be zero if the tank is cycled. Are you shaking the bottle thoroughly before and after the solutions are in the test tube?


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

Yes I am shaking the bottle well, I have one of tho see each apiece test kits and it tested high before I did a water change. My last water change was 2 weeks ago at 50%


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If it was high and you did a 50% change then it should be half what it was. Something still seems wrong.

How many of each species do you have and what are the genders?


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

Yellow labs 5 not sure of gender
Yellow top mbamba 4 males 1 female (I know this won't end well)
Yellow tail acei 5 not sure of genderror
Rusties 5 not sure of gender
Red top trevasse 1 male 4 females
1 dragon blood peacock


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

I did add a treatment of melafix and 24 tablespoons of aquarium salt after reading the salt can help. I do have a yellow lab not eating and hugging the bottom hiding as well as my dominant male mbamba breathing heavy on the bottom. I did purchase some api general care and am thinking if I don't see an improvement in the morning it will be dropped in and then I will buy a 2nd treatment. It says it's good up to 100 gallons but I have a 125 so I'm not sure if it will work anyways


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

Ok here is an update from yesterday. This morning my yellow lab that has been laying around hiding in rocks was more active and out in the open, not cured by any means but I finally got a good look at him and noticed a lesion on its side. Very different from the other deaths I have experienced as of late but I'm hopeful he recovers and pulls through. I'm terrible at waiting so all the other fish that went belly side up have been replaced


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

Update!!! I just pulled a mbamba with a bloated stomach, not sure what to do next, I did put the general care by api in


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would remove the salt, the medications (use carbon in the filter) and the new fish. Do you have another cycled tank to put the new fish in so they don't get the disease?

In order to know what medication WILL help we have to figure out the diagnosis. Lurking at the top and bloated belly makes me think bloat. Heavy bottom breathers makes me think a water problem. Two different solutions. You have reported both...but your test results are wonky (high nitrates and 50% change should not equal 0 nitrates).

I would do a 50% water change and test again.


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

I think your right, I need to stop throwing fish/medications in there. My plan is to do a 50% water change tomorrow then add a 2nd fluval fx6 to my tank. I pulled 2 more casualties out today. I don't have a 2nd tank set up so I'm hoping whatever went through is settling out. I just hope I have some fish left at the end of it all because throwing medications at it isn't working. The high nitrates I reported were from the end of my cycle


----------



## hagonoy (Nov 26, 2016)

Instead of treating fish when they are sick. A better solution is preventions. 
1. maintain good water quality.
2. quarantine new fish.
3.Do not overfeed. 
4. carefully select tank mates
5.Feed a quality pellets
6. Avoid live food.


----------



## Krknieriem (Oct 9, 2016)

As a new owner it's beyond me why I'm having issues, I stocked my tank right after it went through its cycle so technically they are all new fish. I'm done putting new fish in til the dust settles. In the past 2 days I've lost 2 of my favorites. The food I'm feeding is the Omega one natural protein formula super color cichlid pellets in the small sinking size. I'm thinking maybe I should switch and try that. If someone has a suggestion as to what and where I can acquire it from I'm willing to give that a shot


----------

